# Prop suggestion ‘01 HB Guide w/ 60-Merc Bigfoot 4-stroke?



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Not really but I had a 60 Mercury on 16 ft. Dolphin. I used a 13 pitch...still have several props lying around if you need one. I don't remember the diameter, maybe 10'?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

@K3anderson has a Foreman prop on his...same boat / motor I believe. He can confirm.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, I have that motor. I used the foreman on both the BF and the newer CT when I repowered. I also have a 4 blade powertech lying around as a backup. I was concerned more with keeping on running shallow, plane at lower speed and getting up quickly vs. speed. What are you looking for?


----------



## Hightide03 (Nov 7, 2019)

I am wanting to hop up on plane a bit more quickly. I'm running about 28mph at 5k rpm. I believe its a 13p Vengeance but I'll have to double check. I usually fish within a 10 minute ride from where I launch with occasional longer runs when looking for tarpon. Speed is not super important but I also feel like I could get more out of that engine than I do now...


----------

